# Recycler mon Mac mini fin 2012 en serveur/nas



## Megalo81 (15 Août 2019)

Bonjour à tous, 

j'ai investi dans un imac et je souhaite recycler mon Mac mini 2012 en serveur/nas. Il a 16Go de ram, un SSD de 120Go, et 500Go de disque dur. 
Je trouve l'idée plus intéressante qu'un nas type Synology plus limitée, et dont il faut mettre le prix pour avoir le transcodage sur Plex. 

Je souhaite : 
- avoir toute ma musique sur iTunes 
- avoir mon serveur Plex dessus 
- faire mes sauvegardes Time Machine de mon imac, de mon MacBook Air et du Mac mini de ma femme 

Questions : 
1) Quelles solutions me conseillez-vous pour y brancher plusieurs disques durs 3,5". J'ai pensé à y brancher en usb 3 un boitier 4 ou 5 Bay de ce type : https://www.amazon.fr/ORICO-daccuei [...] 158&sr=8-8 
Des modèles à me conseiller ? Qui pourraient se mettre en veille en cas d'inutilisation et qui se réveille en cas de sollicitation ? 
2) Imaginons que j'ai un répertoire Films sur le disque 1, et un répertoire Films sur le disque 2. Y a-t-il moyen (sans faire de raid 0 ou jbod qui ne sont pas secure en cas de plantage d'un des deux disques) d'avoir une concaténation et qu'un répertoire Films "contienne" tout ce que qui est Films sur le disque 1 et sur le disque 2 ? Sous windows j'utilise Drivepool de Stablebit qui fonctionne pas mal : https://stablebit.com 

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## guytoon48 (16 Août 2019)

Bonjour,
620 Go au total pour faire tout çà me paraissent bien étriqués...


----------



## Megalo81 (16 Août 2019)

C’est vrai que je n’ai pas été clair. 620go c’est ce que j’ai à l’intérieur du mac, mais j’ai des disques durs de 3, 4 et 8 to qui attendent à côté


----------



## guytoon48 (16 Août 2019)

Oui, possible (question de fin de post)
J’ai moi-même 2DD connectés sur mon Synology; ils contiennent des films tous les 2.
L’interface de Plex permet de pointer vers ces 2 disques pour les agréger dans son dossier « films »
Le Syno envoie vers Plex client sur l’Apple TV et convertit à la volée si besoin


----------



## LKM (30 Octobre 2019)

Dans le cas de cette utilisation, quelle OS est le plus adapté? 

OS X Server (toujours en activité?) ou bien une distribution Linux?


----------



## kasimodem (31 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

J'apporte un élément à la question 2. Autant sous Synology le système propriétaire SHR sait créer du RAID en mixant des disques de tailles différentes, autant tout autre boitier se contentera de RAID standard. De ce fait, en mixant des disques de 3, 4 et 8 To, le volume généré sera du plus petit, soit 3 To, et le reste de l'espace des autres disques sera perdu.
La solution serait éventuellement de faire un volume Raid 0 avec le 3 et le 4 To, qui ferait donc 7 To. Puis de faire un volume Raid 1 entre le 7 To et le 8 To. Au final vous auriez un volume utilisable unique de 7 To en Raid 1, donc sauvegardé. Vous pouvez perdre un des 3 disques sans aucune perte de données le temps de le remplacer.


----------



## hercut (4 Novembre 2019)

Un serveur plex n'est il pas suffisant en pointant correctement les dossiers ou il faut ?

Pour le raid, je n'y connais rien et comprend rien ...

Je sais que c'est un peu nul de mettre au placard un mac mais niveau consommation énergie un RPI (Raspberry) serais plus économe à mon avis. Mais pas de usb3 :s.

Investir dans un synology si non qui me semble etre une bonne alternative aussi


----------



## Oizo (4 Novembre 2019)

hercut a dit:


> Un serveur plex n'est il pas suffisant en pointant correctement les dossiers ou il faut ?



Oui cela fonctionne très bien en serveur Plex en pointant les dossiers présents sur plusieurs disques durs, c'est ce que je fais avec mon Mac Mini 2012. 

Ce Mac Mini, sur lequel j'ai OS X Server, me sert pour la diffusion musicale, en serveur Plex, en sauvegarde Time Machine et aussi pour gérer de la vidéosurveillance.


----------



## LKM (4 Novembre 2019)

Oizo a dit:


> en sauvegarde Time Machine ...



Dans ton Mac Mini tu as plusieurs HDD? Comment fait tu pour déclarer sur ton réseau un disque en temps que TM présent sur ton Mac mini pour qu’il soit visible par tes autres Mac?


----------



## Oizo (5 Novembre 2019)

LKM a dit:


> Dans ton Mac Mini tu as plusieurs HDD? Comment fait tu pour déclarer sur ton réseau un disque en temps que TM présent sur ton Mac mini pour qu’il soit visible par tes autres Mac?



J'ai installé un SSD dans le Mac Mini et j'ai 4 disques externes (USB 3 et FireWire)

Un disque externe est réservé à la sauvegarde TimeMachine du Mac Mini et un autre pour les sauvegardes des autres Macs de la maison.

Pour le déclarer il faut le faire via le partage de fichiers dans les préférences système. Mettre le disque en partage aux autres utilisateurs, et dans options avancées, il faut cocher l'autorisation en tant que disque Time Machine. Sur des versions plus anciennes de OSX cela se gérait via l'application Server, mais maintenant il n'est plus nécessaire d'avoir OSX Server pour faire ça.


----------



## LKM (5 Novembre 2019)

@Oizo
Fut un temps j'avais aussi utiliser OSX Server sur un Mac mini mais je me suis vite retrouver avec la problématique que OSX n'était plus mis à jour, j'ai du essayer plusieurs version de Plex avant d'en trouver une fonctionnel mais du coup très ancienne (impossible de mettre à jour), etc ...

Tu dis utiliser Plex avec OSX Server, dans ce cas tu te contente d'une vielle version de Plex ?


----------



## Oizo (5 Novembre 2019)

En fait le terme OSX Server n'est plus approprié, j'aurais plutôt dû dire que ce Mac mini est sous Catalina avec l'utilitaire Server (utilitaire qui ne présente plus trop d'intérêt d'ailleurs pour mon usage depuis l'intégration des fonctions directement à OSX).
J'ai donc la dernière version de Plex


----------



## LKM (5 Novembre 2019)

@Oizo 
Qu'est ce qui ta fait choisir Catalina pour faire tourner ton server? Un server dans la pratique ce veux être dépourvu de clavier/souris et écran et administrer soit par le Bureau à distance ou directement en console via SSH.
Donc peu d'intérêt en faite d'avoir un Os avec interface graphique, une distribution Linux comme Débian serait plus adapter et plus léger.


----------



## Oizo (6 Novembre 2019)

MacOS je sais comment le configurer pour mes usages. Linux je ne connais pas du tout, je ne doute pas que ce serait plus léger mais j'ai choisi la solution de facilité on va dire. 

J'ai Catalina dessus parce qu'à chaque fois je fais les mises à jour système. Ce n'est pas pour l'interface graphique évidemment mais pour avoir tout à jour et avoir les dernières versions sans problème de compatibilité système (Plex Server, VirtualBox, EyeTV etc)


----------



## daffyb (6 Novembre 2019)

Il y a aussi FreeNas.
Parcontre, faire un Nas basé sur des disques en USB c'est un peu moyen.
Un boitier Thunderbolt serait plus approprié.


----------



## LKM (6 Novembre 2019)

@Oizo 
C'est une bonne raison effectivement, après quand on est sous Linux faut trouver les soft que l'on à besoin et c'est pas toujours évident. Du coup tu l'administre comment?

@daffyb 
Je suis assez d'accord mais je me suis penché depuis peu sur les différents débit utilisé pour du streaming, etc ... et bien j'ai était très étonner du résultat. On jure tous que par la fibre, je suis fibré Bouygues et j'ai un débit de 950 Mbit/s ... et aujourd'hui je me demande pour quoi faire??? J'ai deux Smart Tv avec connexion filaire (100mega et Wifi), je les est toujours mis en filaire me disant que 100 mega ne serai pas de trop, inutile !!! Un exemple, Netflix demande 25 Mega pour son offre 4K et quand je la Connect en Wifi j'ai 150 Mega de disponible. Un film full hd en .mkv h265 diffusé avec Plex c'est à peine 18 Mega.
J'avais passé tout mon réseau interne en Gigabit filaire, depuis peu je passe tout en wifi de chez Ubiquiti. Aucun changement de visible, pas de lag, etc.. entre les Smart TV, les iMac, iPad et iPhone. 
Donc à mon avis une connexion USB3 entre ces HDD doit être largement suffisante pour son utilisation


----------



## Oizo (6 Novembre 2019)

LKM a dit:


> C'est une bonne raison effectivement, après quand on est sous Linux faut trouver les soft que l'on à besoin et c'est pas toujours évident. Du coup tu l'administre comment?



J'ai un écran de connecté dessus, donc je l'administre soit directement, soit en passant via la fonction "Partage d'écran" en réseau interne, ou via TeamViewer si je suis à l'extérieur.



LKM a dit:


> Donc à mon avis une connexion USB3 entre ces HDD doit être largement suffisante pour son utilisation



Oui pour le moment ça fonctionne très bien en USB3. J'ai déjà regardé du côté des docks Thunerbolt, mais étant donné le budget et le fonctionnement actuel très satisfaisant, ça sera pour une prochaine évolution de mon installation. Ce que j'ai fait en priorité est l'installation d'un SSD pour le système et l'augmentation de la RAM, le Mac Mini était tellement lent que ça en devenait inutilisable.


----------



## daffyb (6 Novembre 2019)

LKM a dit:


> @Oizo
> C'est une bonne raison effectivement, après quand on est sous Linux faut trouver les soft que l'on à besoin et c'est pas toujours évident. Du coup tu l'administre comment?
> 
> @daffyb
> ...


Ce n'est pas pour une question de débit. C'est "juste" qu'un serveur de fichier avec des disques en USB ce n'est pas fiable.
Quant à ta remarque précédente, attention de ne pas mélanger Mega bit et Mega Byte


----------



## LKM (6 Novembre 2019)

@daffyb
Quest ce qui n'est pas fiable? La liaison USB ou les HDD?

Je n'est rien mélangé du tout, sur Netflix tu peu tester ta connexion est le résultat est bien en Mega Bits par Seconde et non en Mega Bytes par seconde tout comme Plex lors de la lecture d'un fichier


----------

